# Some of my tanks :)



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

My 5ft planted angel tank









4ft planted goldie tank









3.5ft peppermint bristlenose breeding tank









3ft planted dwarf gourami and neon tank









2.6ft planted tiger barb tank









2.6ft planted tetra/endler tank









2.6ft bristlenose breeding tank









2ft cube goldie tank (temp overstock, awaiting bigger tank)









2ft Shell dweller tank









1ft cube planted betta tank









Nano planted yellow cherry shrimp tank


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Some of my fish


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, great pics, beautiful tanks!

(I don't envy you on water change day with all those tanks, though! )


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Blimey - what a collection!


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Updated 3ft pic (sorry tis needing another trim)

I have added 4 dwarf loaches to clean up the pesky pond snails that have appeared!


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Updated pic of 5ft angel tank










11 Angels
12 Black widow tetras
1 Black ghost knife
1 Common bristlenose
1 Albino bristlenose
2 Platinum gouramis


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Updated pic. Had to rescape to catch all the pep and common BN juvies to sell (scuse the nets hanging, they are holding the BN waiting for new owners to pick up). Added in another 20 or so pep juvies to growout ready for sale.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

You have some very beautiful set ups. They are living art (or cat tv?)

I want a little one (no room for a big one) Someone bought me a hexagonal tank but not got round to setting it up as the power supply was missing...one day.


----------

